# What's up with GoudieFX?



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I see them for sale on Ebay? Canadian made.

Has anyone tried them?


http://goudiefx.com/


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeah, i've got the compressor.. I'm pretty happy with it, but I cant really compare it to anything else because its the first compressor i've owned.

I was drawn to them mainly because they are canadian made, and that his pedals are true bypass. The only complaint I have with it is that the LED is bright as hell.. Seriously, when youre standing on a dark stage, and you hit the pedal, the blue light is so bright, it almost makes you want to squint (ok, i'm exaggerating a bit).


----------



## stratmaniac (Feb 2, 2006)

That G-Drive looks interesting, hope someone who has tried it can comment.


----------



## theelectic (Mar 11, 2006)

I wouldn't support the guy, the layouts he uses are stolen from Tonepad.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

theelectic said:


> I wouldn't support the guy, the layouts he uses are stolen from Tonepad.


so...behringer steals their things from boss.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Don't see this too often on HC:

http://www.harmony-central.com/Effects/Data/Goudie_FX/Ross_Clone_Compressor-1.html

Or this:

http://www.harmony-central.com/Effects/Data/Goudie_FX/808_Plus-1.html

Or this:

http://www.harmony-central.com/Effects/Data/Goudie_FX/808_Standard-1.html


----------



## bucky (Mar 4, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> so...behringer steals their things from boss.


That doesn't make it right.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

bucky said:


> That doesn't make it right.


so are you saying that behringer making an inferior product, at a lower cost, and using the same basic design as boss is wrong?


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

As far as "stealing" goes - that's a very strong word. Did PRS steal Gibsons "Les Paul" idea for the "double cut"?? The Supreme court said no but from a distance you can't tell the two apart except for the headstock. And what about Fenders and G&L guitars??? Anyways moving on, I have two of his pedals and I think they are great, and said so on Harmony-Central. I like supporting Canadian entrepreneurs who make a great product but don't have as large as a market as south of the border to support large marketing and advertising programs. Russel makes a great quality product and the reviews on Harmony-Central reflect this - nothing but "10's". And dealing with Russel is a real pleasure - a true gentleman - responds personally to any and all emails. The only other people I know of that does that are Bill and Becky Lawrence, and that's pretty good company. I have absolutely no hesitation whatsoever in recommending his pedals. And I have other "boutique" pedals - Fulltone FD II, Keeley Blue Note, and others but Russel Goudie's is not only up there with them, but at his prices, a mile better and because he's Canadian your getting an even better deal. Just my 2cents...ok maybe it was 5cents...put the rest on my bill:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I thought this thread was about GoudieFX ?


----------



## fuel37 (Feb 19, 2006)

I met Russell a few months ago (I actually made him his new webpage) after I bought one of his Compressors. I also have one of his 808+ pedals and had him make me a phase 90. 

The pedals are clones of other pedals... And I'm pretty sure he states that on the page (for the compressor at least). Russell knows his stuff and has been able to get me about 10 steps closer to the sound i want. The 808+ and the compressor will be on my board for as long as I'm still playing... they are both extrordinary pedals.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

fuel37 said:


> I met Russell a few months ago (I actually made him his new webpage) after I bought one of his Compressors. I also have one of his 808+ pedals and had him make me a phase 90.
> 
> The pedals are clones of other pedals... And I'm pretty sure he states that on the page (for the compressor at least). Russell knows his stuff and has been able to get me about 10 steps closer to the sound i want. The 808+ and the compressor will be on my board for as long as I'm still playing... they are both extrordinary pedals.


Thank you for your comments.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I just got the Goudie FX Ross Clone Compressor last night directly from Russel and I'm very pleased with it. There is no tone loss at all nor any signal reduction that I can hear. It is definitely a lot quieter than my CS-3 with better sustain. It also doesnt get muddy when I use it for those over-driven rhythm sounds. Normally with the CS-3 I only use compression/sustain when I'm soloing but with this, I can keep it going all the time. 

BTW, Russel "demoed" the pedal through his rig together with his other effects including a couple of G-Drives which I thought were excellent pedals. If I wasn't up to my neck with OD/Dist pedals right now (Tonebone Classic, Keeley DS-1, OCD, BD-2) I would've gotten one. 

I definitely recommend the Compressor. Aside from being a great pedal, it's less expensive than the other Ross clone compressors out there in the market.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

*Goudie FX 808 Standard*

Just wanted to post this review...

I just got my GoudieFX 808 Standard (Tubescreamer clone) with a bass mod as well as his Bright mod.

All I can say is that i'm incredibly happy with this pedal, and after a few emails back and forth, Russel was able to identify the sound I was after, and like i said, modded the pedal to what I wanted.

These GoudieFX Pedals are great, the sound is great, the price is great, and I had it at my doorstep in about 3 days. I dont see how you can complain.

If you can tell me where you can get a pedal like this, with these specs (true bypass), and as incredible of a sound, give me their contact info, because i'm looking for a few other pedals.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm about to order a G-Drive from his site, these posts are encouraging, I'll report back once I get it:food-smiley-004: .


----------

